# Free stockmarket seminar



## emily (16 April 2005)

A 2 hour educational presentation that outlines 3 effective stock market strategies by certified trainers and asic licensed. "very successful traders and brokers who have made the stock market their lives and they can also back their results with real examples".... Heres something to checkout, its free !
 i found it in the MX papers. runs from april 22nd -28th all around melbourne. www.stockcourse.net     Has anyone heard of this one ????


----------

